# tv samsung modelo ct-5038vcs no tiene volumen (Solucionado)



## alvasol777 (Oct 8, 2009)

hola colegas espero me puedan ayudar,tengo un tv marca samsung modelo ct-5038vcs el cual no tiene volumen y al tratar de ajustarlo tanto en el control como en los botones del tv no varia el nivel de volumen no cambia,note que el eeprom x24c02p se calienta,pienso debe estar malo,que opinan gracias


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Oct 11, 2009)

por lo general cambiar el eprom es una buena idea y muchas veces se destranca el volumen pero si se desprograma algo accede a modo de servicio tecleando mute,1.8,2,power con el tv apagado ....suerte


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Oct 11, 2009)

Alvasol, ¿Mediste el Volt.Polariz. (+B)en el Ic.Pwr.Out de Audio?


----------



## alvasol777 (Oct 13, 2009)

gracias colegas por sus respuestas,tratare con lo que me recomiendan,queria decirles que tocando con un destornillador la parte metalica de un condenssador electrolito,aparece ruido en la corneta.


----------



## alvasol777 (Oct 15, 2009)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas,hice un reset al eprom y listo ahora si tiene volumen.


----------



## danielsando (Dic 21, 2009)

hermanazo tengo un problema igual reset la eprom y hay volumen bajo, el tda 7056 tiene 12,17 vlts, lo cambie y nada. no tienen por casualidad el diagrama de este tv


----------

